

Fil – A playground for in-browser interpreters - fka
https://github.com/fatiherikli/fil

======
neoberg
Wonderful stuff...thanks for posting! :)

------
emiralp
Fucking awesome!

------
mstdokumaci
i'm fascinated by real time output.

